# Top 6 sữa rửa mặt được tin dùng cho từng loại da



## thuypham (28/8/18)

Chọn sữa rửa mặt phù hợp với từng loại da là bước đầu để bạn làm sạch sâu hiệu quả.
Sau một ngày dài hoạt động, rửa mặt được cho là bước làm đẹp nên được quan tâm hàng đầu. Đó là lý do khiến cho sữa rửa mặt được xem là món mỹ phẩm cần được đầu tư kỹ lưỡng. Tuy nhiên, không có một loại sữa rửa mặt nào là hoàn hảo. Bởi mỗi loại da khác nhau đều đòi hỏi một công thức chăm sóc da khác nhau. Do đó, tìm ra một loại mỹ phẩm làm sạch da hiệu quả trước một “rừng” các sản phẩm hiện nay sẽ giúp cho chị em sở hữu một làn da rạng rỡ hơn.

*1. SỮA RỬA MẶT DÀNH CHO DA KHÔ VÀ DA NHẠY CẢM*

*Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser*
Đây là loại sữa rửa mặt dạng gel không tạo bọt. Cetaphil chứa 8 thành phần, trong đó nổi bật nhất là: Propylene Glycol giúp giữ ẩm và làm mềm da và Sodium Laurul Sulfate tăng khả năng làm sạch nhưng không lam 2 khô da. Ngoài ra, sữa rửa mặt Cetaphil còn được các chuyên gia khuyên dùng bởi không chứa kiềm và có chỉ số pH an toàn. Chính sự đơn giản trong công thức nên Cetaphil vô cùng thích hợp cho cả làn da nhạy cảm.



​*2. SỮA RỬA MẶT DÀNH CHO DA DẦU*

*Cosrx Low PH Good Morning Gel Cleanser*
Gel Cosrx Low PH Good Morning Gel Cleanser là loại sữa rửa mặt dạng gel có độ pH an toàn dành cho mọi loại da. Loại mỹ phẩm làm sạch da này được tin dùng bởi chỉ số pH gần với da tự nhiên. Với tinh dầu tràm trà, sản phẩm của Cosrx còn có khả năng kháng khuẩn, thích hợp để điều trị mụn. Bên cạnh đó, trong thành phần của sữa rửa mặt còn chứa Butylen Glycol – chất hút ẩm giữ cho da ẩm mịn.



​*Tatcha the Deep Cleanse*
Tatcha the Deep Cleanse là sữa rửa mặt dạng gel khai thác sức mạnh làm đẹp da từ trái Luffa Nhật Bản. Với công thức không chứa dầu, loại mỹ phẩm này giúp làm sạch và dưỡng ẩm cho da mà không gây khô. Bên cạnh đó, the Deep Cleanse còn mang các axit amin hoạt động như một chất tẩy tế bào chết nhẹ nhàng, giúp lỗ chân lông thông thoáng hơn.



​*DHC Deep Cleansing Oil*
Dầu tẩy trang DHC Deep Cleansing Oil là một trong những sản phẩm làm sạch sâu da mặt rất được tin dùng. Ngoài khả năng làm sạch lớp trang điểm và bụi bẩn trên da, sản phẩm còn lấy đi lượng dầu thừa, giúp cân bằng tuyến bã nhờn để ngăn ngừa mụn hiệu quả. Được chiết xuất phần lớn từ dầu olive, dầu hương thảo và có dẫn xuất vitamin E, dầu tẩy trang DHC còn giúp chống oxy hóa và ngăn ngừa các dấu hiệu lão hóa.



​*3. SỮA RỬA MẶT DÀNH CHO DA HỖN HỢP*

*Banila Clean It Zero Sherbet Cleanser*
Clean It Zero Banila Co là một sản phẩm tẩy trang dạng sáp. Sau khi thoa lên da, sáp tẩy trang sẽ chuyển hóa thành lớp dầu mịn màng giúp lấy đi lớp trang điểm và bụi bẩn một cách triệt để mà không để lại nhờn dính. Chiết xuất từ đu đủ tự nhiên và Acerola giàu vitamin C cũng là thành phần tuyệt vời mang khả năng tẩy tế bào chết và làm sáng làn da.



​*4. SỮA RỬA MẶT DÀNH CHO DA THƯỜNG*

*Fresh Soy Face Cleanser*
Được chiết xuất từ đậu nành tinh khiết và các loại dầu thực vật, sữa rửa mặt dạng gel Fresh Soy Face Cleanser mang khả năng loại bỏ dầu thừa, bụi bẩn kể cả lớp make-up. Bên cạnh đó, Fresh Soy còn chứa hỗn hợp axit amin nuôi dưỡng làn da cùng các chiết xuất nước hoa hồng, dựa chuột và dầu hoa hướng dương… có tác dụng làm dịu và dưỡng ẩm làn da. Với chỉ số pH 5.5, đây là sữa rửa mặt an toàn và phù hợp cho những làn da thường.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

